# Corn in goat feed...



## VillageCreek (Aug 17, 2014)

What are your opinions on corn in goat diets? What do you feel should be the max percentage of corn in their diet? In just asking because we bought some feed for the cows yesterday, which was really cheap, and it had corn, corn gluten and soybean hulls in it. That's it. It's 12% protein. I thought about giving some to the goats, but I didn't think this would be a very good feed for them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. That isn't a good feed for them.


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

U agree, The corn is not very good for them to have a lot of


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

Think of it like candy. Would you want your kids goats eating that all the time. It has no nutritional value, yes it would get them fat but they would be lacking in other areas like vitamins and minerals. 
I've had my grandmother and other goat people who've come to see my goats say that mine are very healthy and there goats don't look the same. They only feed there goats corn.That's because I limit or don't give them corn at all it's just a filler.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Unlike most on here I have no problem feeding corn to my goats. However....the mix you are talking is mostly corn. While my hubby delights in feeding straight whole corn to the goats when he can sweep it up (and they do survive....they even go eat it when they get out and survive with no heroic efforts on my part to treat them), I'm not a fan of feeding straight corn to anything. My mix does contain, and will always contain, corn. Why? Because it is a cheap feed. Corn is a high energy feed so when fed using some common sense, it's not a bad feed. If you are feeding out an animal to butcher, more corn will get you to butcher weight faster (which is what you want). In winter, corn being high energy will help your animals hold heat. Having said all that, I feed a custom mix using ground corn in about a 2 or 3 part ratio to my other adds.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im not a huge fan of corn..but a little is fine...it is a cheap filler with little to no value..Goats do love it but too much corn can cause acidosis as well...


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Is the corn and soybean feed come in a pellet form? I get corn gluten pellets and soybean hull pellets all mixed together for my cattle.. The last group of wethers I finished I fed them half 18% goat grower and half the cattle feed and they did better then any other group that I've had!


----------



## VillageCreek (Aug 17, 2014)

It's cracked corn, a few pellets, and some powder all thrown together.


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Gotcha. Mine are both pellets mixed together half n half. Great feed


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

If you are trying to reduce your GMO use, just know that the corn and the soy beans are GMO. I realize it is almost impossible to eleminate it completely, but myself, I try to avoid it as much as possible.


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

Corn has energy and goats need energy. Just don't want too much of it in the ration.


----------



## bannish333 (Jul 30, 2014)

Don't use it as feed. You can use it as treats


----------

